# Top Vantage



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My mare is out of Top Vantage. I'm trying to find a picture of him, I've searched the web and I think I'm going to e-mail AQHA... Does anyone know anyone that might have a pic?


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

well i just searched for like 20 min and all i found was top vantages's pedigree


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that's all I can find to... I went to the AQHA site because you can buy pix now, but he wasn't listed... I know his trainer was Carl Yamber, but he'd probably think I was a freak if I sent him an e-mail!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Um..... afraid of the truth.....? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ok... You of all people should know that's one I couldn't resist... :wink: 8) :wink: 


Maybe this should be one that gets deleted... but I've gotta submit it....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

WHAT ARE YOU SAYING??? I'M A FREAK????

Why... I oughta ..... :twisted: :evil:  :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL... I would concider shooting him off an e-mail... Heck you never know unless you ask right? He may have a whole photo album and shrine thingy just waiting for someone to see....HE may be the freak! :wink: But you might at least get a few answers.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL - he was at the Spring Break Out at Lexington and I saw his fancy western hauler and mega rig w/ his name all painted acrosst he side and I thought about trying to talk to him but i was scared... I bet he'll be there this weekend... I'm not showing though... I could drive the 4 hours to get there though... I want to watch teh reigners... hmmm.....????


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

The way I see it if you DO embarrass yourself it's not likely that he will even remember.....I chickend out asking John Lyons a couple questions...lol....I kicked myself later. These "big guys" meet and visit with SO many fruitcakes that you got a 50/50 shot at being either a NUT or a Cherry so ya might as well go for it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I say ask anyway!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OK! OK! You guys win! Me, Max, and my friends 12 year old daughter are driving to Lexington tomorrow, I'm going to find this Carl Yamber and ask him for a photo of Top Vantage! OMIGOSH... I'm also going to look to see if that Eli stud is there, I'd like to see him too....... I can't believe we are doing this!!! LOL!


----------



## Grahamstephani (Sep 22, 2007)

:lol: You guys are such dorks. Don't forget to tell us what happens! And show us a picture if you get one.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

HE WASN'T THERE!!!! ****!!!! It took 3 hours to get there and he wasnt even showing there! ****...

Oh well, my friend Kristy showed and we cheered her on!!! LOL...

She won her hack class and then she got 2 8ths out of like 14 so she did good! We were proud...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

not a great pic, but look at http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2792678130057824044TlAblg


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OMIGOSH! YOU ARE SO AWESOME! That is so cool! THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------

